# WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

September 1st, Russia's kids go back to school!

Can anybody sport their children watches (Luch, Raketa, Junost and so on) ?














Cheburashka Goes to School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## annuvin (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*









spending some time with my Raketa 24 hour navy model.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*








First picture after servicing. Works again like new


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Starting the month with an old Vostok diver.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Big Zero on wrist for the first time


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



> Can anybody sport their children watches (Luch, Raketa, Junost and so on) ?


I have been preparing a small video on the DDR Young Pioneers and Ruhla Watches. Will that do?

The music is the DDR Pioneers Fanfare and the March of the Thälmann Pioneers. Larger photos below video.

Sekondtime


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

_Raketa_


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Sekondtime said:


> I have been preparing a small video on the DDR Young Pioneers and Ruhla Watches. Will that do? The music is the DDR Pioneers Fanfare and the March of the Thälmann Pioneers. Larger photos below video. Sekondtime Video Link:




Jawohl! Super!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Now, where is that damned second hand again?...

Ah, gotcha!


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



gekos said:


> _Raketa_


That combo looks absolutely perfect! I'm a big fan of bunds, but love the gold tone plus the woven part.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Kicking back. It is Labor Day holiday in the US. Kind of the official end of summer vacationing here in the States.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Felt like giving my Sturmanskie 31659 some good wrist time over the weekend, so it went with me to Manchester to visit my eldest daughter

Beginning of evening at restaurant - 'Daddddd!!!! Please don't take my photo'










 Couple of hours and four large glasses of wine later, with boyfriend&#8230;










Kids eh


----------



## alexkarbo (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Zlatoust/Agat 195 46mm with modded 10mm dome plexi and vintage distressed dial.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

I can't believe it's September already!! :-(

















Wigwam cottage :-d


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

First day at office in September...rocking it with my 710 Amphibia.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Wristshot between kindergarden and office


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

a white 3017 Strela today


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

September. Back to work. :think:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

My Abrasive Amphibian today...


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

In the one watch per week club over on F71. Also part of September Sobriety (no watch purchases for the month) on F71.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

My first Russian for September&#8230;


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



pcke2000 said:


> a white 3017 Strela today


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Erwandy said:


> First day at office in September...rocking it with my 710 Amphibia.


Super engineer bracelet? Looks great!:-!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1619468
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619469
> ...


Very beautiful watch Comrade - can you give us a rundown of the meaning behind the dial and the inscriptions please?


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Ryazan Higher Airborne Command School


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



GuessWho said:


> Super engineer bracelet? Looks great!:-!


Yup. Strapcode Super Engineer Type II (Flattenned beads) 22mm


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Very beautiful watch Comrade - can you give us a rundown of the meaning behind the dial and the inscriptions please?


Limited series
Russia
Russian Time
1930
Miyota2115
2014202
N°137

Poljot-Watch.ru President watches


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



If you are counting the Chrome from the hands and case...



and I don't know why you wouldn't...










this Sturmanski displays 10 different colors ...



Which is why I refer to it as my Sturmanskie "Peacock"...



Or "Joseph's Coat"


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1619469
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619471


O_O wow wow wow


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Erwandy said:


> Yup. Strapcode Super Engineer Type II (Flattenned beads) 22mm


It sounds like an answer to the "How can you double the value of your Amphibia classic watch?" question. 
Are there any budget alternatives with similar style like the Super Engineer?


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



isti said:


> It sounds like an answer to the "How can you double the value of your Amphibia classic watch?" question.
> Are there any budget alternatives with similar style like the Super Engineer?


LOL! yes the SE2 Strapcode did cost more than the watch itself. Unfortunately, I have been seeking hi and lo on cheaper (but beefy) alternatives and always get dissapointed with those cheaper bands. You may want to check out Amazon for "Ritche 22mm Stainless Steel Bracelet" which is a decent $11.99. Had I not bought the Strapcode SE2 I would have bought this one instead. My advise, save up and go for the real deal, you will not regret it once you feel the chunky heavy beads on your wrist.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## phil55 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

New strap for 54 Pobeda


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

very nice..



GuessWho said:


> View attachment 1620303
> View attachment 1620304


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

This week I got the courage to take the "monster" to my job.
Nobody fired me, but I lost lots of time showing the watch, because everybody wants to look and know more!


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Day 2 with the 100SE. Plus a cup of Communist coffee.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.poljot-watch.ru/shop/russian_time/3800398/?view_type=1


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> This week I got the courage to take the "monster" to my job.
> Nobody fired me, but I lost lots of time showing the watch, because everybody wants to look and know more!


Good for you man. Nobody EVER asks me about my watches!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jmreynolds said:


> Day 2 with the 100SE. Plus a cup of Communist coffee.


I just hope the coffee was harvested by enforced collectivisation.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

error


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

I love this watch, it's old and cranky but I like it. I put a blue fabric strap on it, I'm into fabric right now.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today my lovely 090 SE on a Croc. Leather Nato.....


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

The little spot outside my office where I drink coffee when the weather is nice


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Geoff Adams said:


> The little spot outside my office where I drink coffee when the weather is nice


Nice one - and here is it's more exotic sibling


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> I just hope the coffee was harvested by enforced collectivisation.


Is there any other way?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Nice one - and here is it's more exotic sibling
> 
> View attachment 1620763


Ah yes, a real beauty Comrade Ham2! I'm trying to get my hands on one of those, but without success at the moment.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Good for you man. Nobody EVER asks me about my watches!


Don't forget the 53mm, it is impossible to go low profile with it!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Good morning Comrades!!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



putra3007 said:


> Good morning Comrades!!


It is still Wednesday the 3rd in California...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

COME ON MERANOM!!!

In the meantime...


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*








Deutsche Welle today...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi comrades , just a change of strap from golden brown to dark for the strela today . I'm so glad i got this , it's becoming one of my favorites. Cheers all . DW.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Day 4 of one watch per week.


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*









Old Vostok time today.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


Hey that looks familiar! Is it keeping good time?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Buran Siberia


















Unfortunately my Samsung isn't picking up the crisp blue colour of the screws - they are much prettier than pictured here


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Double-eagle this evening


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Buran Siberia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks like it is rather on the large side.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

TGIF...good day comrades.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Hey that looks familiar! Is it keeping good time?


I bet it does Tom!

It required a minimal adjusting but yeah running great

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Yup, it is a biggy JM - it weighs in at a chunky 45mm x 13mm. You really know you have it on your wrist. The movement, according to Julian at Poljot24 is the 3603, which is "long extinct". It's not marketed as such but I think it's a really good homage to the old Type-1s. Mine doesn't get much wrist time, but when I do put it on it gives me much pleasure.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

The beloved ОКЕАН


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Been with this Chinese beauty all week. I just stopped by to wish all my friends a great weekend where ever you are. Cheers.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Moscow Classic "saucepan" with an undecorated 3602 (pity about that - bit of a waste of a display caseback)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Moscow Classic "saucepan" with an undecorated 3602 (pity about that - bit of a waste of a display caseback)


I used to own serial number 001 of that model! Did yours come with a display back or a solid one?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> I used to own serial number 001 of that model! Did yours come with a display back or a solid one?


 That one is 418 with a display caseback; as I said, a waste - brass coloured movement with absolutely no decorations - not even a blue screw.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> That one is 418 with a display caseback; as I said, a waste - brass coloured movement with no absolutely decorations - not even a blue screw.


That sucks, mine had a solid back. I always wondered if it was decorated but I never took it off to find out. I wonder if the movement in my Vodolaz has any decoration (again, it is a solid back)...


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Yup, it is a biggy JM - it weighs in at a chunky 45mm x 13mm. You really know you have it on your wrist. The movement, according to Julian at Poljot24 is the 3603, which is "long extinct". It's not marketed as such but I think it's a really good homage to the old Type-1s. Mine doesn't get much wrist time, but when I do put it on it gives me much pleasure.


It is indeed a Molnija 3603 movement, the same as the common 3602 but with shock protection.
The old Type 1s are Hampden derivated.
The Molnija are derivated from Cortebert 616.
This is one of most beautiful movements, specially the decorated one.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



gekos said:


> The beloved ОКЕАН


Beautiful watch and display stand isn't bad also!


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


Thats a a great strap


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Mcb2007 said:


> Thats a a great strap


and very affordable too! 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

A late-model cal. 31659 on this rainy September day


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> It is indeed a Molnija 3603 movement, the same as the common 3602 but with shock protection.
> The old Type 1s are Hampden derivated.
> The Molnija are derivated from Cortebert 616.
> This is one of most beautiful movements, specially the decorated one.


 Thank you for that incredibly interesting insight Luis - extremely interesting indeed! And may I say what a very beautiful example you show there too!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

My protest watch, wearing it until Meranom agrees to begin negotiating the release of its brethren.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



polmax3133 said:


> A late-model cal. 31659 on this rainy September day
> 
> View attachment 1623134




One of my last mini-grails! I feel taunted by its presence here.

...of course it doesn't appear to be anywhere else these days so kindly post away sir ;-).


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Thank you for that incredibly interesting insight Luis - extremely interesting indeed! And may I say what a very beautiful example you show there too!


Thanks Geoff, the Buran Siberia are a good example of a great pocket watch movement in a wristwatch.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



polmax3133 said:


> A late-model cal. 31659 on this rainy September day
> 
> View attachment 1623134


To my taste, and because I never use a second hand watch on my wrist, this one is the most beautiful wristwatches that I have ever seen!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


Great picture! Which bracelet is that? It looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Great picture! Which bracelet is that? It looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been watching this bracelet too. eBay 18 20 22 24mm High Quality Heavy Solid 316L Stainless Steel Watch Bands Bracelet | eBay


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Vostok Amphibia on maratac! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

PI alarm today.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> PI alarm today.


Man that is one Hairy arm!!!:-d


----------



## xanthe (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just what I thought on first sight!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Amphibian SE 090621B in the Scottish Riviera







With as you can see a slightly less hairy arm!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

POLJOT - old pic


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Poljot 2940 today with China's 2940 chronograph movement

















Cervantes

















And...









Manas the Noble... a gift from Kyrgyz people








ty2940 movement... sorry ;-)


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Luch one hander today, haven't had it out in a while.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Soviet Amphibia today. Have a good weekend!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Raketa today, off samun.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

_Eastern Europe_ watch, russian movement b-)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

As usual Reno WOW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



joecool said:


> Man that is one Hairy arm!!!:-d


After shaving my arm.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



DJW GB said:


> As usual Reno WOW.
> 
> sent from Billy super-Duper


:-d Thanks DJW ;-)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Switched to this for now. Will wear my (non SE) 090 later to go to the beach with family.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Nothing else in my collection can match the combination of practicality, durability, comfort, and quirky charm that Vostok watches have.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Haven't worn this for a while..


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Wearing this Strela for the first time...


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just picked this one up used. Anyone know anything about it? I don't recall seeing this model before.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



CCCP said:


>


 Excellent and gorgeous timepiece Comrade CCCP! However, my other interest in your picture is the beautiful flower in the background. I particularly enjoy taking pics of my watches against a background of some of the flowers and plants in my garden. That pink flower in your image is very lovely. Do you know what it is please?


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



mp34me said:


> Haven't worn this for a while..
> 
> View attachment 1624632





drbobguy said:


> Just picked this one up used. Anyone know anything about it? I don't recall seeing this model before.


Two great pieces. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Another PI today.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Same than yesterday b-)


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Weekend project. Doing some franken work on my 110. All black markings on the 1967 bezel + Strapcode II bracelet. Not bad uh...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

*Komandirskie Tank On Oyster
*


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today, a Volmax Aviator 24 hour


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










My 24hr Raketa, and in the background, my little pet who loves to sleep without regard for AM or PM.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hot and humid today. But that's OK - I have on a cool watch.b-)b-)b-)


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

PI today with empty background...coz waiting for my breakfast.
Have a great start to the week comrades...










Then later waiting in the car park for the mall to open at 1000...


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today we crash landed on an island marked with more than a few inukshuk statues erected by the ancient peoples of this land:









or possibly some canoeists who landed here last weekend... not sure... :think:

















I thought that I would offer up some gifts to keep the spirits happy, and thus ensure our safe passage home...









I even let this guy wear my watch Volmax alarm for a few minutes!









Strange lines in the 3.96 billion year old rock were created when magma made it's may through the cracks to the surface and solidified.









Heading home after a nice BBQ dinner on the water.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Beautiful shots there Steve. How i wish i am surrounded by such beauty of nature.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Erwandy said:


> Weekend project. Doing some franken work on my 110. All black markings on the 1967 bezel + Strapcode II bracelet. Not bad uh...
> 
> View attachment 1624928


Looks great!! Would you mind sharing how you painted the bezel? 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Looks great!! Would you mind sharing how you painted the bezel?
> Cheers,
> Jon
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will need a can of Aerosol Paint (Black) & Thinner Solvent. Remove the bezel and then just spray the red marking area. No worries it will spread all over. Give it 2 layers max. After it has been dried. use a soft cloth and dab a small amount of Thinner Solvent and start wiping off the excess paint from the surface, those black paint in the groove will remain. Be careful not to use too many Thinner othewise you can scrape off something


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Erwandy said:


> You will need a can of Aerosol Paint (Black) & Thinner Solvent. Remove the bezel and then just spray the red marking area. No worries it will spread all over. Give it 2 layers max. After it has been dried. use a soft cloth and dab a small amount of Thinner Solvent and start wiping off the excess paint from the surface, those black paint in the groove will remain. Be careful not to use too many Thinner othewise you can scrape off something


Cool! Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*









A Poljot that gets too little wrist time.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Beautiful shots again through your lens Reno. Always an enjoyment to see them. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



putra3007 said:


> Beautiful shots again through your lens Reno. Always an enjoyment to see them. Keep up the great work.


Thanks for your kind words, Putra 

Weird ambiance to take pictures this morning though : the garden was literally _filled_ with spider webs


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi all , Today its the poljot at breakfast .Out today around the sites of Chester .Cheers .DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## meijlinder (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Red star to start the week off


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Poljot Pilot today.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Poljot Alarm 2612.1


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

This little thing just arrived from the motherland










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Morning fix with my aviator. Good day comrades.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



putra3007 said:


> Morning fix with my aviator. Good day comrades.


That is a cool watch... and an artful cup of coffee! Did the coffee taste as good as it looks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Hermitage


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> That is a cool watch... and an artful cup of coffee! Did the coffee taste as good as it looks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jon, the hot coffee to balance the coolness of the watch, but the coffee was a bit plain...lol.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi all , today it's the 090 se on a black nato . Cheers .DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Pampering my 710 today with new 4mm thick Calfskin strap off eBay. Not exactly exotic but coudn't complain for a $11 strap


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just picked this one up used. My first amphibia SE!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Aviator 3105


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



gekos said:


> The beloved ОКЕАН


The Hamilton was made 30 minutes south of where I am in Pennsylvania. Sadly the brand was sold to the brand was sold to the Swiss and had lost its former glory(I have several pocket watches from the 1920s and 30s from Hamilton.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Morning blues...its not even 10 am yet and already in a mind-blowing meeting. Morale not rising...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Maktime Chrono today.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi all , Strela today on a Rios strap.Cheer's .DW.






.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today my latest 090 on a new Cuff...

























































Looks tough and wears very Comfy..!!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Apple Watch....meh :roll:
Vostok Amphibia Spudnik SE Yes Please :-!


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Amphibia Radio Room


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Nice cuff marathonna. Here is mine.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Thx Lucky...
I try to find the ultimate strap for my Vostoks...


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Marathonna, very cool strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just put my OKEAH on a blue Hirsch rubber strap.










Was just saying on the thread about Speedies on rubber that I thought most sport watches look good that way. I was right!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Good thursday morning comrades. Vdv today for me.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Ca. 1962 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## xanthe (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Cleaned and 'strapped' Amphibia


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Sturmanskie Strela today.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

My newest watch ! Chronograph poljot barcelona 92 in a very great shape !


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Komandirskie kind of day.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Thursday morning in the office...


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today we take your favorite site, its special area where you feel more comfortable, where he enjoys most, and are certainly the king is undoubtedly the favorite place is the jungle.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Class of 67 today. Time is slow when happy hour is around the corner. TGIF comrades.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today this one...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

*Poljot Sturmanskie 
*


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Luch one hand HDR Forum


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Trying out the 090 SE on the super engineer


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Owd neptune with a new bezel










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Have a great weekend friends..............b-)


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Now on a mesh










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

I know, I said no more Radio Rooms...


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



polmax3133 said:


> I know, I said no more Radio Rooms...
> 
> View attachment 1631215


Wow! I've never seen this one before! What when why and how much ?! ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Emercom and swans...










A good mother protecting her children


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



f3rdin said:


> Wow! I've never seen this one before! What when why and how much ?! ;-)


This is my custom rendition of what an early-nineties Poljot Radio Room may have looked like. I've been honing my skills in regards to customizing dials, and also using better materials than I did on the "F10" custom watch.

The process is a cheap and fun way to customize watches, but can be a little tricky depending on your available tools and printer set up. I have a mini hole punch ordered but other that that I don't think I could do much better with my current printer.


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



polmax3133 said:


> This is my custom rendition of what an early-nineties Poljot Radio Room may have looked like. I've been honing my skills in regards to customizing dials, and also using better materials than I did on the "F10" custom watch.
> 
> The process is a cheap and fun way to customize watches, but can be a little tricky depending on your available tools and printer set up. I have a mini hole punch ordered but other that that I don't think I could do much better with my current printer.


This is a very well made custom ! I've already cleaned my poljot dial, and I know how to remove it, maybe I'll try to custom mine some day !


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



polmax3133 said:


> This is my custom rendition of what an early-nineties Poljot Radio Room may have looked like. I've been honing my skills in regards to customizing dials, and also using better materials than I did on the "F10" custom watch.
> 
> The process is a cheap and fun way to customize watches, but can be a little tricky depending on your available tools and printer set up. I have a mini hole punch ordered but other that that I don't think I could do much better with my current printer.


Nice, very nice indeed, and you don't have the risk of find someone in the same party with the same watch.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



f3rdin said:


> This is a very well made custom ! I've already cleaned my poljot dial, and I know how to remove it, maybe I'll try to custom mine some day !


One day I will create a new thread explaining the whole process.









Probably the most difficult aspect is the creation of a transparent image using multiple layers. Although, as I mentioned, the rest of the process can be difficult as well, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



GuessWho said:


> Trying out the 090 SE on the super engineer
> View attachment 1630874
> View attachment 1630875


Looks great! I was afraid it wouldn't fit the 090 so if never pulled the trigger. How well does it fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Looks great! I was afraid it wouldn't fit the 090 so if never pulled the trigger. How well does it fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was worried about that too, but I bought this strap for another watch (which hasn't arrived yet) and wanted to try it on something in the meantime.

Straight end rotates freely and doesn't touch the case, fits like it was made for it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



GuessWho said:


> I was worried about that too, but I bought this strap for another watch (which hasn't arrived yet) and wanted to try it on something in the meantime.
> 
> Straight end rotates freely and doesn't touch the case, fits like it was made for it.


Wow! That's great news. Thanks for sharing your findings. Which version did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Wow! That's great news. Thanks for sharing your findings. Which version did you get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Polished finish, I bought it for this Vostok.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



GuessWho said:


> Polished finish, I bought it for this Vostok.


Very nice!!... the watch and the bracelet. Is the bracelet as good (quality-wise) as it looks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Vostok amphibia! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

In Thailand, the days of the week all have their own 'lucky' color. Friday is blue.

So blue farmer's shirt, and blue 2209 Amphibia on a denim Zulu.


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Vostok SE RRO today.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi everybody 
With my old Komandirsky...







Have a nice day


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hey blanchy man my new shirts arrived! Really pleased with the fit and the quality. Everyone should have one of these. Next time I'm in Dublin I owe you a pint. Cheers. b-)


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










On a sunny Saturday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



lucky watch said:


> Hey blanchy man my new shirts arrived! Really pleased with the fit and the quality. Everyone should have one of these. Next time I'm in Dublin I owe you a pint. Cheers. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1631835
> 
> ...


Mine still in transit T_T

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



















Regards


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just got this 1990 NOS Albatross


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

This is the first quartz that I've purchased in 8 years. I thought I should have a good quality quartz for a change and use as a time reference. This Vostok Komandirskie Quartz Chrono caught my eye for its striking black and white combination. Zenitar is selling them for a good price. While the quartz movement doesn't have the nice button feel of a 3133 or some other mechanical chrono, this is a good quality watch and I don't have any complaints. It's build quality is better than most Japanese and Swiss quartz chronos in its price range. It has a nice case and a signed machined Vostok crown. The provided strap was of good quality, but I don't like fitted bands and I don't like deployant clasps on leather straps. I thus swapped it with a more basic leather strap.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Veeeeeeeery nice one...!!!



GuessWho said:


> Just got this 1990 NOS Albatross
> View attachment 1631997


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Kicking back today....


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Cloudy morning. Good sunday comrades.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*




























Vostok Amfibia1967.

Ric


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Buran Siberia today.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1632644


One of these - black dial - is on its way to me from Jose in Costa Rica, I cannot wait


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today, Red Star Rising over a Soviet Navy ship...


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> One of these - black dial - is on its way to me from Jose in Costa Rica, I cannot wait


Congrats. It is a special edition from HDR, the Spanish forum.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

One of the earlier recent Radio Room reissues


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi all , today it's the 090 se again on a shockwave nato . Cheers everyone. DW.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

All original Tonneau with padel hands...
OEM lume is still there, on the hands


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> Congrats. It is a special edition from HDR, the Spanish forum.


Yes indeed, I remember the issue - but I came to this forum just too late to be involved. I really liked the look and commemorative idea of them, and I've been on the lookout for one ever since. Comrade Jose has been kind enough to sell me his&#8230;


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



amphibic said:


> All original Tonneau with padel hands...
> OEM lume is still there, on the hands


Beautiful watch, amphibic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Today, Red Star Rising over a Soviet Navy ship...


Nice looking watch. I am still studying Amphibian cases, so I dont´t know exactly the model but I think that is 33... because of the crown at 2.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> One of the earlier recent Radio Room reissues
> 
> View attachment 1632810


Like it, I have the same model with padded hands.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



amphibic said:


> All original Tonneau with padel hands...
> OEM lume is still there, on the hands


Just beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> Nice looking watch. I am still studying Amphibian cases, so I dont´t know exactly the model but I think that is 33... because of the crown at 2.


 The model of the watch is Vostok Cadet - the rarity and interest of this watch lies in its dial - I think the combination of Red Star Rising design and the Naval ship is extremely unusual - and this is the only example of this combination of two otherwise common designs I have ever come across - unless someone can tell me different&#8230;


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> The model of the watch is Vostok Cadet - the rarity and interest of this watch lies in its dial - I think the combination of Red Star Rising design and the Naval ship is extremely unusual - and this is the only example of this combination of two otherwise common designs I have ever come across - unless someone can tell me different&#8230;


I didn't realize from the picture that it is a mini Vostok or Cadet.
I thought that it was a Komandirskie 33xx, the regular size one with crown at two o clock.
Thanks for the additional info!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Sunday...
A view from on top of my current work place wearing the awesome 1967!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Wearing a dottie today...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

On Saturday:






























And on Sunday:


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Dressiest Amphibia ever


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

OKEAH on blue rubber again


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

BocTok Amphibian, but a very understated one.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

And at a realistic distance


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Celebrating 193 years


































VIVA COSTA RICA!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Albatross again, this time on the first leather strap I ever bought (got it from Sears for $11, actually a decent strap for the price)


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



GuessWho said:


> Albatross again, this time on the first leather strap I ever bought (got it from Sears for $11, actually a decent strap for the price)
> View attachment 1634311


I love these octagonal - 470 cases.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> I love these octagonal - 470 cases.


Same! This is my second one, the other is a more plain 470 that was serviced by Nikolay in Ukraine right as the uprising started.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something special, seeing as it's my b-day

ПОЛЕТ СТРЕЛА


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Something special, seeing as it's my b-day
> 
> ПОЛЕТ СТРЕЛА
> 
> View attachment 1634604


Happy birthday. And yes that is special , I wish I had one. DW. 

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Something special, seeing as it's my b-day
> 
> ПОЛЕТ СТРЕЛА
> 
> View attachment 1634604


Happy birthday! Beautiful watch for a special day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Something special, seeing as it's my b-day
> 
> ПОЛЕТ СТРЕЛА
> 
> View attachment 1634604


Happy Birthday Ham...Have a great one!!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Most of the day this. Cheers all. DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Something special, seeing as it's my b-day
> 
> ПОЛЕТ СТРЕЛА
> 
> View attachment 1634604


A very happy birthday Comrade - do party too hard  And what a great watch to celebrate with!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Gentlemen - thank you all for the birthday wishes.
As I am still somewhat in a celebratory mood, I thought I'd wear my "beater" Strela - worn, wrong colour chrono second hand (though the right shape) and a dodgy keyless works (winds fine but have to hold crown out to set time)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Something special, seeing as it's my b-day
> 
> ПОЛЕТ СТРЕЛА


Happy belated birthday!

Love that Strela, perfect amount of patina IMO.


----------



## a158w (May 5, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

i come home from work, my riseman deserved some rest....now, RR must work now :-d

















have a nice day


----------



## a158w (May 5, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



amphibic said:


> All original Tonneau with padel hands...
> OEM lume is still there, on the hands


wouaou ! fantastic picture !!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

I just wanted to share this today. It's the first watch I have assembled myself. I'm calling it the Vostok 090 Astute Custom SE. I bought the parts from Zenitar and they arrived recently. I wanted a strong military look and the 24hr style dial more commonly found on Komandirskies seemed to suit that brief. I salvaged one of Meranom's SE bezels from a watch I put a sterile bezel onto. I'm just really pleased, I can't believe I managed to do everything including putting the hands on correctly so the date changes at midnight! Particularly after a few epic fails recently. It's going on a NATO soon to complete the military look.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Congratulations looks really good. Really inspiring. DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> I just wanted to share this today. It's the first watch I have assembled myself. I'm calling it the Vostok 090 Astute Custom SE. I bought the parts from Zenitar and they arrived recently. I wanted a strong military look and the 24hr style dial more commonly found on Komandirskies seemed to suit that brief. I salvaged one of Meranom's SE bezels from a watch I put a sterile bezel onto. I'm just really pleased, I can't believe I managed to do everything including putting the hands on correctly so the date changes at midnight! Particularly after a few epic fails recently. It's going on a NATO soon to complete the military look.
> 
> View attachment 1635564
> 
> View attachment 1635567


Nice work, congrats.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> Nice work, congrats.


Thanks, just wish I could have got some paddle hands.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



DJW GB said:


> Congratulations looks really good. Really inspiring. DW.
> 
> sent from Billy super-Duper


Thanks man.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

While waiting for a new strap to arrive in the post, putting my new Sekonda on one which is offsetting its rich blue very nicely.....


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Wore this Monday, not Russian but definitely soviet :


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

S.H. said:


> Wore this Monday, not Russian but definitely soviet :


"Soviet"? As in "German"?


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*









Wostok today that I inherited from my grandfather.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



a158w said:


> i come home from work, my riseman deserved some rest....now, RR must work now :-d
> 
> View attachment 1635405
> 
> ...


Aaah Kraftwerk awesome!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> I just wanted to share this today. It's the first watch I have assembled myself. I'm calling it the Vostok 090 Astute Custom SE. I bought the parts from Zenitar and they arrived recently. I wanted a strong military look and the 24hr style dial more commonly found on Komandirskies seemed to suit that brief. I salvaged one of Meranom's SE bezels from a watch I put a sterile bezel onto. I'm just really pleased, I can't believe I managed to do everything including putting the hands on correctly so the date changes at midnight! Particularly after a few epic fails recently. It's going on a NATO soon to complete the military look.
> 
> View attachment 1635564
> 
> View attachment 1635567


Very...very well done Tommy! it looks great!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Slightly modified Pilot "Berkut" with Poljot/Maktime 31681 movement:


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Moscow Classic, Molnija 3602 inside.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

_*BURAN*_ 'Signal'


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> Moscow Classic, Molnija 3602 inside.


Is this new? Sure is a good looker.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Is this new? Sure is a good looker.


No Tommy, this is my very first Russian watch actually, it's been ticking for around 4 years now!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just received a package from Costa Rica - not only do I get this fantastic/gorgeous Vostok Amphibia Boctok Missions 5-6 watch with a selection of straps, box papers etc., but I get beautiful coffee, and great banana paper as well. Comrade Jose, you are one of the nicest guys I've ever met on the web, and this shows me just why I love being a part of this wonderful F10 community so much. Thank you so much my friend!!!




























Cannot wait to taste the coffee tomorrow morning!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Just received a package from Costa Rica - not only do I get this fantastic/gorgeous Vostok Amphibia Boctok Missions 5-6 watch with a selection of straps, box papers etc., but I get beautiful coffee, and great banana paper as well. Comrade Jose, you are one of the nicest guys I've ever met on the web, and this shows me just why I love being a part of this wonderful F10 community so much. Thank you so much my friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey look at that! Thank you Geoff for the nice words! the same to you, what a great person. Hope you enjoy your coffee!!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

24 today. Good morning comrades!!


----------



## meijlinder (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Newly acquired 24h Raketa (from Samun)


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

most handsome russian watch so far!


----------



## Cura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Slava automatic S2427 with original strap.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Der Amf said:


> While waiting for a new strap to arrive in the post, putting my new Sekonda on one which is offsetting its rich blue very nicely.....
> 
> View attachment 1635599


Rather more serious choice arrived in the post, and now I feel happy and the watch feels complete 









The strap, it turns out, is like the dial: different in every light. Perfect


----------



## meijlinder (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Der Amf said:


> Rather more serious choice arrived in the post, and now I feel happy and the watch feels complete
> 
> The strap, it turns out, is like the dial: different in every light. Perfect


Nothing wrong with pink, but must say it looks a lot better with this strap


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

What a great way to start the day - with one of the finest coffees it has ever been my pleasure to sample.

Today it will be the special issue Boctok 2 missions commemorative - which feels just great on my wrist already!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Not loving the old BlackBerry camera, can't wait to get a new phone/WRUW picture device


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another rarity. Vostok 300m Amphibia tonneau


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

me too couple days back


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


>


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Another rarity. Vostok 300m Amphibia tonneau
> 
> View attachment 1637676
> 
> ...


I'm seriously jealous. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepy96 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Vostok SE with a leather NATO and a blue BB bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Just received a package from Costa Rica - not only do I get this fantastic/gorgeous Vostok Amphibia Boctok Missions 5-6 watch with a selection of straps, box papers etc., but I get beautiful coffee, and great banana paper as well. Comrade Jose, you are one of the nicest guys I've ever met on the web, and this shows me just why I love being a part of this wonderful F10 community so much. Thank you so much my friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can second that about Jose, if you visit him in San Jose he might even buy you pizza!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> Another rarity. Vostok 300m Amphibia tonneau
> 
> View attachment 1637676
> 
> ...


That's just beautiful. Well done!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

TGIF...lazy to set the date. Tea fix this morning. Have a great friday comrades.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



sleepy96 said:


> Vostok SE with a leather NATO and a blue BB bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

710 Bundstrapped for beach holidays....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Starting off Friday with this.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Well I third that. Top man is Jose.............b-)



Astute-C said:


> I can second that about Jose, if you visit him in San Jose he might even buy you pizza!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Have a great weekend comrades where ever you are in the world. 20 mile ride home from work today on my scooter in the rain. Still at least my Tom cat is pleased to see me. :-d


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> What a great way to start the day - with one of the finest coffees it has ever been my pleasure to sample.
> 
> Today it will be the special issue Boctok 2 missions commemorative - which feels just great on my wrist already!


Even the smell of that watch must be great!


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



GuessWho said:


> Not loving the old BlackBerry camera, can't wait to get a new phone/WRUW picture device
> View attachment 1637532
> 
> View attachment 1637533


Very nice Ural and in great condition.


----------



## pyjujiop (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*








Been one of my favorites ever since I bought it here a year and a half ago.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



pyjujiop said:


> View attachment 1639157
> 
> Been one of my favorites ever since I bought it here a year and a half ago.


One more from HDR.
Nice dial color!


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



emoscambio said:


> "Soviet"? As in "German"?


I'd say "Soviet" as in "East German" (VEB Glashutte) ;-)


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Mcb2007 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love this dial in the 710 case. 
It's interesting how different the personality of this dial is in the 710 case with that bezel when compared to my 090 case/bezel. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> I love this dial in the 710 case.
> It's interesting how different the personality of this dial is in the 710 case with that bezel when compared to my 090 case/bezel.
> View attachment 1639263
> 
> ...


Man that dial goes with any case "Classic"


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Type 350 Amphibia


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

MC R-7 on a leather rally strap! Have a good weekend!


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> I love this dial in the 710 case.
> It's interesting how different the personality of this dial is in the 710 case with that bezel when compared to my 090 case/bezel.
> View attachment 1639263
> 
> ...


I agree with you ,yours looks more rugged and ready for anything with that bezel ,the one on mine seems to dress it down a tad. Great bracelet on yours though looks really good.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



lucky watch said:


> Have a great weekend comrades where ever you are in the world. 20 mile ride home from work today on my scooter in the rain. Still at least my Tom cat is pleased to see me. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1639016


 I see only great love and contentment in those beautiful eyes - what a beautiful animal!


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Decided to do some scale modeling today while wearing my tankadirskie.
Sorry for the large picture today, i couldnt get photobucket to resize my photo it was giving an error each time i tried.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> I see only great love and contentment in those beautiful eyes - what a beautiful animal!


Or watch envy!


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Some big guy greets his even larger new buddies! Probably plotting some shady business...

































The first one has some dark secrets to hide from his time spent beyond the mountains.
The other guy is a former sportsman. Big muscles.

Meanwhile, the naive owner is waiting for his lil' daughter...


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

420 meeting his Western world opposite this weekend.


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Today's watch is a newly acquired Saxon branded Ruhla "Crosshairs" which I have put on a bund style watch strap. I am waiting for another Ruhla "Crosshairs" to arrive in a different colour.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Mcb2007 said:


> I agree with you ,yours looks more rugged and ready for anything with that bezel ,the one on mine seems to dress it down a tad. Great bracelet on yours though looks really good.


I agree. The neat thing is that I think they both look great! The bracelet "looked" good (thanks)... unfortunately it came apart so I had to put the stock one back on for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Amphibia & BVP-1


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

A commemorative reissue today...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Had a three watch day today! All Swiss though. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Had a three watch day today! All Swiss though.
> View attachment 1640702
> 
> View attachment 1640703
> ...


Jon, i can only watch with envy...great watches.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Commander heading for golfing. Mind me the date..just plain lazy. Have a great sunday comrades.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



putra3007 said:


> Jon, i can only watch with envy...great watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks, putra3007! You are too kind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Starting off the day with this.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



pyjujiop said:


> View attachment 1639157
> 
> Been one of my favorites ever since I bought it here a year and a half ago.


NEED NEED NEED!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



travex said:


> Amphibia & BVP-1
> 
> View attachment 1640218


Awesome shot. Where is this?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

An area of the Yorkshire Dales called Simon's Seat on the bleak moors. I asked my friend to lend me her camera phone to take the pics, she probably thinks I'm nuts. (Vostok Amphibia Tonneau self build with parts from Chistopol!)


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Albatross...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Starting off the week...










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Happy Monday friends - have an excellent day!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

_"Вставай, патриот, на защиту страны,
Наше грозное время не ждет.
Повсюду умелые руки нужны
И герои нужны, патриот!"
(1941 - Музыка: Зиновий Дунаевский - Слова: В. Лебедев-Кумач) _


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

.


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Awesome shot. Where is this?


It's in former army areal in CZ, you can drive BVP and other military vehicles.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Buran Regulateur today.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



mp34me said:


> Albatross...
> View attachment 1641511


I was wondering why this particular model is called the albatross? Are they more sought after than other types of Amphibia?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



travex said:


> It's in former army areal in CZ, you can drive BVP and other military vehicles.


Sounds awesome, I'm coming to visit!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Last day of summer! :-(









Anyone recognize this piece?


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

strange it looks just like the raketa compass, but this is a poljot chrono version :-s


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



dutchassasin said:


> strange it looks just like the raketa compass, but this is a poljot chrono version :-s


Correct, dutchassasin! This is actually my version of what the Raketa rose/compass design may have looked like had it actually been an late-eighties/early-nineties Poljot chronograph.

I'm going to put up a tutorial on how I changed the dial face on this particular watch shortly. In fact, being a modeler yourself, the technique may be somewhat familiar to you.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Simple & conservative - for the office...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Morning comrades...










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

My illiterate 3133...


----------



## Cura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Raketa perpetual (cyr, CCCP) with ZRC strap


----------



## Cura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> Buran Regulateur today.


Named after the Sovjet spacecraft.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*








a thin quartz today


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi all , today it's the amphibian 710488 on a leather nato . Cheers . DW.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

I am going to what I think will be a fascinating lecture at the University of Lincoln this evening, to be delivered by the Astronomer Royal, Sir Martin Rees. 









He will be talking about this: 'The space age is little more than 50 years old, and has been crucial for science. Unmanned probes have visited the planets of our Solar System. But will human explorers follow? Or will the Solar System be an arena for robots and fabricators? The wider cosmos has become much more interesting. We have learnt that most stars are orbited by retinues of planets. Within our Galaxy, there are billions of planets like Earth. Will we find life on them? Our Galaxy is just one of billions, whose history can be traced back to some mysterious 'beginning' nearly 14 billion years ago. We now understand in outline the emergence of atoms, galaxies, stars and planets - and how, on at least one planet, life emerged and developed the complex biosphere of which we are part.'

I wonder if he will be interested in the watch I will be wearing to his talk tonight - I will offer him the opportunity to try it on


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> I am going to what I think will be a fascinating lecture at the University of Lincoln this evening, to be delivered by the Astronomer Royal, Sir Martin Rees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like it will be a very interesting evening Geoff . My only disappointment is although I believe their is someone else out there , I'm afraid I probably will not see it in my lifetime. Oh and what a great watch as well . DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## meijlinder (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Big zero for me as well


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

...my Luch in an appropriate environment 









Phil


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Another newly acquired watch which I have put on a bund style strap is a Slava 27 Jewel Automatic 2427. I have a Sekonda version of this watch which is almost identical apart from the fact is says 26 jewel on the dial but has a 2427 marked movement. I also have a "skewed" case Slava automatic with the same dial and also makred 27 jewel. Notice also that all three have slightly different quick date change buttons.

In the background is the control room of the Nuclear power plant outside Voronezh just south of Moscow.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

In light of the ongoing excitement surrounding the new 960 Neptunes, here's an older, rare one - the black moon and sea Neptune. And in direct sunlight


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

090 this afternoon.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Cura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Poljot signal (cyr. Russia)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Don Logan said:


>


That bezel/dial combo looks awesome! Nice work! Is that a Pers bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


























Regards


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

My Boctok missions 5 and 6 commemorative on a thick tan Crown & Buckle leather strap today


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Hi there all , had a few posting probs today , but i think its sorted now . So just in time for today it's the tank on a Watchworx leather. Cheers . DW.


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Can't decide whether I want this Luch on this new brown strap or if I should go back to black. What do you guys think?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



unwatched said:


> Can't decide whether I want this Luch on this new brown strap or if I should go back to black. What do you guys think?


Brown


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Finally, no more 504s!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Swiss/French yesterday...










Back to russian today...










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1645792


Isn't this an old picture? Take a new one!

(of course I only remember it as it's such a beautiful dial, love the subtle contrasting colors).


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## manthos (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Giving this little piece of soviet naval history its first bit of wrist time since taking custodianship of it - it waits with me in my office for my first seminars of the new academic year to begin... I must be extremely careful about how I fling my arms around this afternoon!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

And here's the pic lol


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Haven't worn this Slava in a while, I nearly forgot about it!







Still need to fix that date wheel..


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Poljot 21 jewel triple shockproof.

Always something new with Russian watches as I've never seen "FOREIGN" placed below "6".


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



putra3007 said:


> Swiss/French yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that B&R and your 3133! You have quite the enviable collection yourself, putra3007!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> I love that B&R and your 3133! You have quite the enviable collection yourself, putra3007!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words Jon.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



















Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> That bezel/dial combo looks awesome! Nice work! Is that a Pers bezel? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you Jon. Negative on the bezel. It's a Boris hi-top, fantastic quality, perfect fit. Side by side with a Murphy 1060. Murphy left, Boris Right.   The most notable differences are that the Boris sits maybe less then a mm higher and does not extend at the bottom to the surface of the case as the Murphy *appears* too. Which actually does make it a little easier to change if need be. Also the machining on the Murphy knurl is a little finer...  The murphy is actually a hair wider, 39.89mm then the Boris, 39.83mm. But appears smaller because of its beveled edges. Which is another nice touch of machining. That being said, finer grooves and beveled edges are the subtle ways that give the 1060 a more refined appearance. BUT the Boris lends to a more rugged appearance which really suits most Amphibia's as well. So this is a matter of preference methinks.  IMO Murphy is still top of the food chain when it comes to these bezels, but Boris gets a big thumbs up and is absolutely a quality part. If you don't want to wait for the next batch of Murphy's sourcing a Boris is not settling for much less IMO. I have never seen a Pers bezel in person.

I have tried in vain to contact him. But after 3 times I started to feel really silly and gave up. It's a Shame. You would think that you would want a person who buys Amphibia's like new parents buy diapers as a customer. Oh well.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

:-d


Geoff Adams said:


> And here's the pic lol


Hi Geoff

You should be preparing the new year instead of watching WUS in your computer.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Don Logan said:


> Thank you Jon. Negative on the bezel. It's a Boris hi-top, fantastic quality, perfect fit.
> 
> Side by side with a Murphy 1060. Murphy left, Boris Right.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comparison, Don! The Boris bezel does look nice. Does the standard a
Seiko insert work with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for the nice comparison, Don! The Boris bezel does look nice. Does the standard a Seiko insert work with it? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Like a glove. The inserts pictured are a Dagaz Vintage Red-T Sub on the Murphy, and a Dagaz Milsub on the Boris sporting fibby field watch. Both found here. Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

DIY hand brushed my 710 case...not too shabby. May try again this weekend using different method to get uniform brushed lines.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










using Tapatalk!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> using Tapatalk!


Beautiful photo, Jose! And an awesome watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

My only Slava: an uncommon gents dressy watch powered by the 1601 movement usually found in ladies watches


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

My beater and everyday watch!!!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1647262
> 
> 
> View attachment 1647263
> ...


My goodness - the case and caseback, what is this please???


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something extra nice for Friday.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> My goodness - the case and caseback, what is this please???


Vostok Komandirskie Plastic case.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/plastic-cased-vostok-529046.html


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> My goodness - the case and caseback, what is this please???


Vostok Komandirskie Plastic case.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/plastic-cased-vostok-529046.html


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Ham2 said:


> My only Slava: an uncommon gents dressy watch powered by the 1601 movement usually found in ladies watches
> 
> View attachment 1646929
> 
> ...


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Wearing 2 Russians today, *Ministry Scuba Dude
*









...and this awesome *AGAT *stopwatch, for some _teambuilding _activities today as I'm the Official Timekeeper boy of the team


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Buran Basilika in the University of Lincoln waterside glade


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Buran Basilika in the University of Lincoln waterside glade


Truly elegant this one!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> Truly elegant this one!


Thanks Luis, and importantly, the movement that you can see in there is now out of production.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Well comrades I am off to sunny Scotland in the morning and am really looking forward to my first visit. Been wearing this all week. Have a great weekend wherever you are in the world.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Lol965 said:


> Vostok Komandirskie Plastic case. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/plastic-cased-vostok-529046.html











Oh yeah? And what about this Vostok's case? Sorry, Vostok's cake?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*










Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Lume shot. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

my Raketa enjoying its new strap


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Chillin in the garden with new stainless bezel and 1967 band


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Picked this one up today.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

This was in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Amphibia Vs Amphibia - Geese Vs Soviet Navy




























Goose attack!!!!


















 Only one winner- the Soviet Navy in full retreat suffers a humiliating defeat!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Yea, but come christmas who's goose is gonna be cooked! Russian Navy lives to fight another day!:-!


Geoff Adams said:


> Amphibia Vs Amphibia - Geese Vs Soviet Navy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just in today, NOS Raketa Glasnost watch with mineral crystal, nice.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Catching up - Thursday's watch...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

And today's watch...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

For this sunny Sunday a ZAKAZ.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

This today . Have a great Sunday all. DW. 








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

I gave this one a polish last night and scrubbed the crystal with some Polywatch. Pleased with the result, it has breathed new life into the little fella.


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

18°C here in Austria, sun is shining, dog is eating grass

I love my VosDog :-d


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

At a comfortable 22c with light winds, yesterday was surely one of the last great days of the 2014 boating season, and of course we had to take advantage...









I took my one of a kind black limited edition (000/000) Strela along for the ride to an amazing island, governed by a land trust group, that is open to the public for day use.

An island inland lake nestled in the rock









I looks as though I have stumbled upon a previously undiscovered ancient species...








...ribbit!

A lone maple among the sparse collection of white pines and cedars on the island









Secret Agent 000 on patrol









Blow down w/ashberry bush growing from the ruins...









Looks a lot like my hair in this next pic...









After yet another not-so-great month in this season, I was enjoying every minute of the day.

A unique smoothed granite surface makes exploring the island fun for all ages









Guess which direction the prevailing winds blow?

Heading back around O`Donnell Point









Strela rounding O`Donnell Point


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Kukaruz said:


> 18°C here in Austria, sun is shining, dog is eating grass
> 
> I love my VosDog :-d


Mine says hi!

Contrary to yours, mine is on a working duty. When it gets dirty, i simply wash it. 



















And zirkel (drawing compass) I use in my hobby workshop is soviet too!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Wonderful pictures of a beautiful place polmax3133 . Thank you for sharing.  .DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Day 2 for this one. I really love this watch!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

The last few sun hats are still hanging on. .....










And though it made it up to 20° today the beer in the shade on the patio is nice and cool. It's been a 3133 kinda day.










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Here's one for the last beach day of the year here in New Jersey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



markjnorman said:


> Here's one for the last beach day of the year here in New Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Where is the bezel from?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



valter-g said:


> Mine says hi!
> 
> Contrary to yours, mine is on a working duty. When it gets dirty, i simply wash it.
> View attachment 1649581
> ...


What are you making?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



polmax3133 said:


> At a comfortable 22c with light winds, yesterday was surely one of the last great days of the 2014 boating season, and of course we had to take advantage...
> 
> View attachment 1649525
> 
> ...


Love this photo story. I'm so jealous, I've been stuck inside all weekend with man flu!


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

NOS early 1990's Pobeda with black guilloche dial, SS case.


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Love this photo story. I'm so jealous, I've been stuck inside all weekend with man flu!


ive been sick since last Monday wanted to head back down to Oktoberfest but now the wife is sick......

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> I gave this one a polish last night and scrubbed the crystal with some Polywatch. Pleased with the result, it has breathed new life into the little fella.
> 
> View attachment 1649454
> 
> ...


Nice Octo! looks like new! every Vostok owner should have Polywatch in the drawer, it's simply awesome


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



munichjoe said:


> ive been sick since last Monday wanted to head back down to Oktoberfest but now the wife is sick......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Worse luck!


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> What are you making?


The curved-cut plank will be a finishing part of our king-size bed. I'm also making some shelves for our bedroom.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Night hunter checking in.

[URL="http://s22.photobucket.com/user/disployer/media/iiyy_zps72dcda42.jpg.html"]

[IMG]http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b312/disployer/iiyy_zps72dcda42.jpg


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Looks great. Where is the bezel from?


I grabbed it from m_watches on the Bay. Looks nice, but a little slippery. I'm mulling over a solution to increase the tension and tighten it up a bit.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Second day in a row...


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

A clean old Poljot that's headed for eBay this week. Something has to go, way too many watches right now.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Love this photo story. I'm so jealous, I've been stuck inside all weekend with man flu!





DJW GB said:


> Wonderful pictures of a beautiful place polmax3133 . Thank you for sharing.  .DW.
> 
> sent from Billy super-Duper


Thanks, guys! Glad you enjoyed it!

I too am suffering through the annual bugfest my daughter brings home from school every September.

Today my inactivity was favourable for wearing my gold-plated Basilika moonphase:


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

polmax3133 said:


> Thanks, guys! Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> I too am suffering through the annual bugfest my daughter brings home from school every September.
> 
> Today my inactivity was favourable for wearing my gold-plated Basilika moonphase:


You did check up the actual moon phase, didn't you ?  Those take indeed quite a while to set up to the correct time, date and phase!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Some propaganda today. Have a great Monday comrades!!










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cura (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Raketa 2614N (cyr. CCCP)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Gonna be a Vostok week for me


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



valter-g said:


> The curved-cut plank will be a finishing part of our king-size bed. I'm also making some shelves for our bedroom.


Proper man skills!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Guys, I'm going to let you into a dirty secret. I don't just wear Russians. I hate to break it to you this way.










Citizen AT4000-02E. At the price point this is an amazing watch. After about an hour of darkness the second hand stops to save power then restarts as soon as light hits it. I mean how does that even work? It synchronises with a radio signal from Germany at 3am every day, compensates for BST, has a stop watch, power reserve indicator, sapphire glass, 5 time zones, a manual override, an alarm and is solar powered. I'm speechless!

Oh and I forgot to mention how sexy it looks.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Class of 67 today. Have a good day comrades










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Guys, I'm going to let you into a dirty secret. I don't just wear Russians. I hate to break it to you this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm guilty too. Have a great week!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1651115
> 
> 
> View attachment 1651116
> ...


Ahh, another proof that Vostoks fade...


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



emoscambio said:


> You did check up the actual moon phase, didn't you ?  Those take indeed quite a while to set up to the correct time, date and phase!


The moon position changes faster than you can get the watch set up. :-d

It's also great way to wear the plating off of your watch, especially so because the 31mm movement tends to tighten up the more you manually rotate the hands. I would only set it if I was wearing it daily, or in rotation with a few other pieces.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Урал


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Summer flew by so quickly ... I can't believe October is almost here and the leaves are almost at peak colour .... some catching up to do since June ..... looks like i omitted to upload my beach pics to photobucket, will have to add those when I get home

Did a space week











And a 3133 week















Took a sailing course with 2 of my lads bedecked in appropriate watch gear









Did a vostok week













Threw in the odd strela













And a fibber here or there















and rang out the month with a nice big-red-12 pobeda preceded by a few other random pickings ....


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



emoscambio said:


> Урал
> 
> View attachment 1651750
> 
> ...


Very nice Ural.
congrats.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



DolleDolf said:


> Summer flew by so quickly ... I can't believe October is almost here and the leaves are almost at peak colour .... some catching up to do since June ..... looks like i omitted to upload my beach pics to photobucket, will have to add those when I get home
> 
> Did a space week
> 
> ...


This post is killing me!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



polmax3133 said:


> Thanks, guys! Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> I too am suffering through the annual bugfest my daughter brings home from school every September.
> 
> ...


A beautiful Moonphase my friend, I remain friends with its previous owner - a very lovely lady!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Lol965 said:


> This post is killing me!


I made it through the post, but then had to scroll through all the pictures again in the quoted post. 

The mouse and delete key are your comrades.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



svorkoetter said:


> I made it through the post, but then had to scroll through all the pictures again in the quoted post.
> 
> The mouse and delete key are your comrades.


Correction made!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


>


New one? Nice workshop Jose. You should post up a link to the cadet servicing you did here. Also do you have a link to where you bought the bracelet for your Amphibia Tonneau from? You mentioned it was a really good price.


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> New one? Nice workshop Jose. You should post up a link to the cadet servicing you did here. Also do you have a link to where you bought the bracelet for your Amphibia Tonneau from? You mentioned it was a really good price.


hey Tommy! thank you brother! no it's an oldie... actually the dial and case came from Comrade JRMTactical.

where the magic happens jeje.. thanks, I have thought about it... but first I need to translate everything since it's in spanish for comrades at HdR Forum... I will do it one of these days.

Thanks Tommy!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



MacRipper said:


>


Beautiful, lovely and clean. Can you tell me: Is the bit at the top a lume pip or where the paint has come off? I ask because I've seen several that look like yours and several with a plan red dot.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Just got back from Oban Scotland. Took the 67 on holiday.









As you can see we took the train.

























Above our hotel, second building left of the church.









Below the Wallace monument looking over from Stirling castle.









Make sure you take the ferry to Mull and see Tobermory.


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



Astute-C said:


> Beautiful, lovely and clean. Can you tell me: Is the bit at the top a lume pip or where the paint has come off? I ask because I've seen several that look like yours and several with a plan red dot.


Hello, this is original with dot of lume.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

polmax3133 said:


> The moon position changes faster than you can get the watch set up. :-d
> 
> It's also great way to wear the plating off of your watch, especially so because the 31mm movement tends to tighten up the more you manually rotate the hands. I would only set it if I was wearing it daily, or in rotation with a few other pieces.


Aha! This is a very problem I've always been very concerned with: the tightening up of the 3133 while adjusting the hands (typically for setting the date).
Steve, could you please be so kind and explain to us in a thread the reason of this strange behavior? I abhor and fear date setting a 3133, when it goes above 4 or 5 days, since I am actually afraid of breaking something in it, or my fingers.
I've noticed that leaving the watch running for a while, like one hour, alleviates the problem and allows to rotate its date some more days ahead, and then it all starts again.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

So received this one and it was time to some Franken making!










The seller stated this was a "serviced" watch...


































3 dial washers... never seen this before










This guy thinks soaking parts in grease and putting oil to a completely dirty old movement is a "service" ... common!!!


















yeah "serviced" my a-s-s!

anyway, after a real full service and some love the watch is running great!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> So received this one and it was time to some Franken making!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looks amazing


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Thank you Tom

using Tapatalk!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2014 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2014 г.*

Very cool! Would you care to video it and put up on youtube perhaps? There is a 2209 service up there iirc but in russian.


----------

